# Challenge of the smappers!!!



## vaiopup (Nov 17, 2009)

Just for a lil fun.

Calling out your team cap'n for a weekly battle here at your place.

Starting 1st January 2010.

C'mon CP............Show your team what your numero uno cheerleader can do


----------



## vaiopup (Nov 17, 2009)

Here chicky chicky.....I can see you


----------



## PaulieG (Nov 17, 2009)

Are we talking team competition, or just you and CP?


----------



## vaiopup (Nov 17, 2009)

What team?..........My team only has like half a dozen people 

No just me and big bird


----------



## PaulieG (Nov 17, 2009)

vaiopup said:


> What team?..........My team only has like half a dozen people
> 
> No just me and big bird



LOL. Hence my confusion. I thought maybe you had a powerhouse hidden somewhere.


----------



## vaiopup (Nov 17, 2009)

I could make a few calls and get it 

Nah, just for fun.....capn v capn.

You guys win cos your team gets all the points


----------



## vaiopup (Nov 17, 2009)

He has to accept now, it's on my calendar


----------

